# Great Movie Scenes.



## Mindful

Wizards Chess; Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.


----------



## Hugo Furst

**


----------



## Mindful

Never fails to thrill:


----------



## Sunni Man




----------



## Mindful




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## aaronleland




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love watching Nicholas Cage fly over what's in front of him near the end of the Gone In 60 Seconds film.   

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## fncceo

Brought to you by Ingmar Bergman


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me another good scene is in Forest Gump at the end when Forest is standing in front of Jenny's name. Every time I see that part of the film, I think to myself, "Now, he doesn't have to wonder where she is anymore." considering the fact that she was always leaving him. 

1.) She left him after he saved her from the guys at the strip club.
2.) She left him in Washington D.C. to go back to Berkley, CA I think it was.
3.) She left him after the night that they conceived Forest Jr.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike

I miss Mike Myers. Haven't seen much from him lately. The great SNL bits, and films like Wayne's World, So I Married An Axe Murderer...


----------



## the other mike

These are pretty classic....


----------



## harmonica




----------



## Mr Natural

“And now yous can’t leave.”


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love watching Daniel make his move at the end of the first Karate Kid film.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## skye

what else but this!  1939 GWTW


----------



## rightwinger

JOSweetHeart said:


> I love watching Daniel make his move at the end of the first Karate Kid film.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly



Daniel cheated


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ The trophy still went to him though.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I bawled like a baby the first time that I saw the end of the film named Con Air.

God bless you and Nicholas Cage always!!!

Holly


----------



## Chiara




----------



## candycorn

One of my favorite scenes from a movie….


Its a pretty terrible movie  on the whole but great last scene both in the way it’s shot, the cutaways to the adults, the actors having to memorize the moves, the message and overtones of the dangers of hubris.  

And then there is this scene….


A message that is just as true today as it was in 1970


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

WillHaftawaite said:


>



That was a good scene.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Mindful said:


>



Pretty much every scene in Forrest, Forrest Gump was a good scene.


----------



## Mindful

Natural Citizen said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every scene in Forrest, Forrest Gump was a good scene.
Click to expand...


Tom Hanks never disappoints. He can play the ordinary man in extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JOSweetHeart said:


> I bawled like a baby the first time that I saw the end of the film named Con Air.
> 
> God bless you and Nicholas Cage always!!!
> 
> Holly



Oh dear God!  That was the worst Southern accent in the history of cinema!

Please!  Kill it now!  Kill it with fire!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Sunni Man said:


>



Off-topic, but Miculek makes Eastwood look like a joke.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Oh, wait. Remember this scene?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Mindful

Enjoyed this scene. Very well done.


I've been a fan of Navy Seals, since I had  a conversation with one at Souda Bay, Crete.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Natural Citizen said:


> Oh, wait. Remember this scene?



F100 Custom, awesome! 3 on a tree.


----------



## DGS49

Sorry about the lack of a video, but recall the scene in My Cousin Vinny when the GF reminds Vinnie about her biological clock, and he recounts all the schidt that is piled on top of him in this case...AND worrying about her biological clock.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bawled like a baby the first time that I saw the end of the film named Con Air.
> 
> God bless you and Nicholas Cage always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear God!  That was the worst Southern accent in the history of cinema!
> 
> Please!  Kill it now!  Kill it with fire!
Click to expand...

Sadly not everyone can do one, but the rest of his performance was great. I loved listening to him speak in Spanish.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JOSweetHeart said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bawled like a baby the first time that I saw the end of the film named Con Air.
> 
> God bless you and Nicholas Cage always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear God!  That was the worst Southern accent in the history of cinema!
> 
> Please!  Kill it now!  Kill it with fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sadly not everyone can do one, but the rest of his performance was great. I loved listening to him speak in Spanish.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly
Click to expand...


Did he speak Spanish with  southern accent?  I hated that movie so much I almost left the theater.  I don't even recall him speaking Spanish to anyone, but that's just me.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ At the beginning when he is shown in jail, we see him learning the language by listening to a tape and reading about it. In the middle of the film, we hear him tell another guy, "If you fire that weapon, 20 ticked off prisoners are going to hear it, comprende esa?" I may be spelling them last two words wrong.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ At the beginning when he is shown in jail, we see him learning the language by listening to a tape and reading about it. In the middle of the film, we hear him tell another guy, "If you fire that weapon, 20 ticked off prisoners are going to hear it, comprende esa?" I may be spelling them last two words wrong.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly



 Like I said, I have nothing but horrible memories of that film, especially since they used a Vietnam war era Army cargo plane as the transportation.  I defer to your knowledge of the film content, but the entire movie was garbage to me.  Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Mindful




----------



## rightwinger

Bronx Tale
Bikers picked the wrong bar


----------



## Wry Catcher

I'll have what she's having.


----------



## Mindful

Love this one. lol.

For a moment there, I thought I was on USMB.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike

JOSweetHeart said:


> I love watching Daniel make his move at the end of the first Karate Kid film.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


My favorite scene - when Mr Miyagi rocks the boat - "First learn balance, Daniel-san."


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I forgot about that scene. Daniel looks good in it.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Oddball

The showdown from the greatest western movie *EVAH!

*


----------



## the other mike

At 16:30 to 17:15....
"...I'm bullet-proof but I can't fly yet ..."


----------



## Mindful




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mindful

Love Ed Harris.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Oddball




----------



## impuretrash




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Ridgerunner

“I’m gonna get me a bottle of tequila and find me one of them Keno girls that can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch and just kinda kick back.”

Willie Nelson in _“The Electric Horseman”_


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Decus




----------



## Ridgerunner

*"All of us need to be reminded that the Federal Government did not create the States; the States created the Federal Government." RR 1981*

 but needs to be shouted from the roof tops...

 Decus


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dekster




----------



## whitehall

Mindful said:


> Wizards Chess; Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.


Wizard's chess? That's not a movie, it's a freaking cartoon. "Round up the usual suspects". That was a movie


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## the other mike

Owen Wilson ; "You know what ? I will have some meatloaf..."


----------



## Mike Dwight

Green-Light elder hamsters snorin' well.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Mike Dwight

Wilkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome.


----------



## Billo_Really

This is a classic!


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Weatherman2020

WillHaftawaite said:


> **


If a movie ever deserved a sequel, Casablanca was it.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

rip R Lee.


----------



## 22lcidw

You have typed some great scenes of movies. One of the best for me is the ending of the original Planet of the Apes. Heston played a jaded and cynical astronaut in that movie. But his views changed somewhat. Saw that movie the first time as a kid with my family at a Drive In.


----------



## the other mike

22lcidw said:


> You have typed some great scenes of movies. One of the best for me is the ending of the original Planet of the Apes. Heston played a jaded and cynical astronaut in that movie. But his views changed somewhat. Saw that movie the first time as a kid with my family at a Drive In.


Great movie for sure.
I saw it at the old Highland theater in Akron, Ohio when it came out.
( it came out in 1968 but I believe my friends and I went to see it in 69, so I was 8 or 9 then )


----------



## Mindful

Love this one.

How they could keep a straight face!


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy

Trailer with several scenes:


----------



## ralfy

Lots of scenes from Kurosawa's films:


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## AzogtheDefiler

First Rule of Fight Club:

You don’t talk about Fight Club.


----------



## ralfy




----------



## Polishprince

Mindful said:


> Wizards Chess; Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone.


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy

Multiple scenes:


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## Weatherman2020

And even better because it really happened.


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy

Lots of scenes from Jackie Chan's movies:


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## SweetSue92

Both actors were so good throughout this entire movie.


----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## ralfy




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Polishprince

Charles Bronson exercising his 2nd Amendment rights


----------



## Marion Morrison

Polishprince said:


> Charles Bronson exercising his 2nd Amendment rights



Like the cops wouldn't figure that one out. 

He probably does it again 8-9x more in that movie. 

Who ever could the Vigilante be?


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## JackOfNoTrades

Marion Morrison said:


>



Yes!!. My wife and kids won't watch this movie with me in the room because I start reciting all of Gunnery Sgt Hartman's lines.
RIP R Lee Ermey.  The real deal.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

From Back To School...


----------

